# Kangertech Nebox



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Vapington (6/10/15)

I need this


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/10/15)

Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (6/10/15)

@Stroodlepuff When are you expecting stock?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/15)

Lushen said:


> @Stroodlepuff When are you expecting stock?


Just saw it this minute... Will order soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)

For some reason, I like this. Don't know why. Guess I'll have to try someone's out at some point and make a decision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SampleBox (6/10/15)

I am also keen on this, although according to Kangertech there will be no adjustable airflow on the nebox! -1 for me. Will just have to wait for the proliferation of youtube review videos that will inevitably come out soon to see if this will be worth it. I am sold on the concept though, really hoping this will be good!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phanatik (6/10/15)

any pics of the inside, tank and rba base available?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (6/10/15)

phanatik said:


> any pics of the inside, tank and rba base available?



Here you go. Quick write up from PBusardo and some pics. 
http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2015/10/05/new-in-the-queue-kanger-nebox/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nick (6/10/15)

Love the look of this but no air vents as reported might not work for me I find the draw to tight without vents... need to see rip trippers or similar giving it a vape ...


----------



## Coco (6/10/15)

Mr Busardo (MTL-lover) found the draw too airy in his quick write-up. I'm guessing it will be somewhere in the middle. 2 things I don't like -

1. Lack of adjustable airflow
2. Yet-another-coil
3. It is bigger than I would like (was hoping for subbox size)

Ok, that was 3 points....

Will still get at least one though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (6/10/15)

Very excited for the new box! if only they had the tank user serviceable. loved the idea of the subbox, and it's user replaceable tank section, but this is by far the sleekest take on the idea! very complete! going to wait on the imminent reviews - hope the whole tank can be removed!!!


----------



## kelly22 (9/10/15)

Kangertech TC??

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

